
Amazon's flying warehouse idea looks like a total disaster - tomjacu48
http://gizmodo.com/amazons-flying-warehouse-idea-looks-like-a-total-disast-1790588667?utm_campaign=socialflow_gizmodo_twitter&utm_source=gizmodo_twitter&utm_medium=socialflow
======
WalterSear
That article was a total disaster. They didn't even bother to back up their
assertions with _speculation_.

